# Festplatte zu langsam?

## freigeist

Ich habe eine Samsung SP1614N Festplatte mit 8 MB Cache und 7200 Umdrehungen. Beim Kopieren von Dateien (egal ob auf einer Platte oder zwischen beiden Platten) ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie ziemlich langsam ist. Meine zweite Platte (eine ältere Maxtor 98196) zeigt das selbe Verhalten. Beide laufen jedoch mit DMA enabled und im UDMA 5 Modus. 

hdparm zeigt folgendes:

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   54 MB in  3.10 seconds =  17.39 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   52 MB in  3.01 seconds =  17.27 MB/sec

Zumindest der Wert der ersten Platte sollte jedoch deutlich höher sein. Auf beiden Platten sind die Dateisysteme ReiserFS und mehr als 50% freier Platz vorhanden. Mein Motherboard ist ein Via KT400, meine CPU ein Athlon XP. Falls ihr noch weitere Informationen braucht, werde ich sie gerne hier reinstellen.

----------

## gerry

man hdparm

und schau dass du die treiber für deinen ide controller im kernel hast.

"cat /proc/pci" sagt welcher es ist (falls du es nicht im handbuch findest)

dann müssen halt auch noch die kabel passen. ein altes kabel (die mit den dicken adern) für ata-33 liefert halt keine ata-100 transferrate, dafür brauchst du die neuen mit doppelt so vielen und halb so dicken adern (weiss nur grad nicht wie viele es sind)

häng die platten auch mal an unterschiedliche anschlüsse, vielleicht bringt das was.Last edited by gerry on Fri Feb 06, 2004 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caspar

Es ist auch wichtig, wann du die Messungen gemacht hast. Ich hatte da neulich auch eher merkwürdige Ergebnisse. Habe es jetzt dann beim lesen dieses Beitrags nochmal probiert und habe statt 17 wieder 24 bis 27 Mb.

Wundert mich aber doch, dass meine alte 30 Gb IBM festplatte schneller ist (35Mb), als meine 1 Jahr später gekaufte Maxtor.

Egal  :Smile: 

----------

## freigeist

@gerry: <ironie an> Super Tip!!! seit ich man hdparm eingegeben habe ist die Festplatte viel schneller  :Razz:  <ironie aus> Also man hdparm kenne ich inzwischen fast auswendig, die parameter aendern aber nichts (es wird hoechstens noch langsamer) 

Also vernünftige Werte fuer die Samsung Platte sollten so bei 40-50 MB/s liegen...ich bin ziemlich ratlos, woran es liegen kann

----------

## gerry

unter /proc/ide findest du noch mehr infos

das hier hilft bei den grundlagen:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2004/03/hdparm/hdparm.html

----------

## freigeist

 *gerry wrote:*   

> man hdparm
> 
> und schau dass du die treiber für deinen ide controller im kernel hast.
> 
> "cat /proc/pci" sagt welcher es ist (falls du es nicht im handbuch findest)
> ...

 

Treiber (Via) ist im Kernel, das Kabel ist ein 80 adriges, an anderen Anschluss haengen aendert leider auch nichts. Ausserdem ist ja auch das Lesen einer grossen Datei von einer Platte in den Speicher so langsam...

----------

## freigeist

 *gerry wrote:*   

> unter /proc/ide findest du noch mehr infos
> 
> das hier hilft bei den grundlagen:
> 
> http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2004/03/hdparm/hdparm.html

 

Hab mir gerade den Artikel durchgelesen, hat aber leider nichts neues ergeben. Setzen der vorgeschlagenen Parameter (hdparm -d1 -X66 -u1 -m16 -c3 /dev/hda) fuehrt zu einer Transferrate von 18 MB/s. Meine bisherigen Parameter waren -d1 -u1 -c1 -m16 -W1 -S120 -M192.

----------

## freigeist

Das hier ist die Ausgabe von cat /proc/ide/*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ----------VIA BusMastering IDE Configuration----------------
> 
> Driver Version:                     3.38
> ...

 

----------

## gerry

deaktivier mal akkustik management und standby.

post bitte mal die ausgabe von "hdparm /dev/hda /dev/hdb"

sorry wegen dem "man hdparm". aber es ist schon ein paar mal vorgekommen dass leute das nicht wussten und damit ganz schnell ihr problem lösen konnten.

----------

## freigeist

 *gerry wrote:*   

> deaktivier mal akkustik management und standby.
> 
> post bitte mal die ausgabe von "hdparm /dev/hda /dev/hdb"
> 
> sorry wegen dem "man hdparm". aber es ist schon ein paar mal vorgekommen dass leute das nicht wussten und damit ganz schnell ihr problem lösen konnten.

 

Akustikmanagement und Standby ausschalten ändert leider auch nichts, hier die Ausgabe von hdparm:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  multcount    = 16 (on)
> ...

 

----------

## gerry

readahead schon mal mit 16 oder 32 versucht?

ist das einzige was mir noch einfällt, obwohl's bei meiner platte eigentlich keinen unterschied gemacht hat.

du hast aber nicht zufällig noch andere prozesse laufen die die platte nennenswert benutzen?

----------

## freigeist

Mit -a16 sinkt der Durchsatz auf 12 MB/s...

----------

## hermanng

Hmm, 

seltsam,  bei mir habe ich den besten Durchsatz mit -a8 .

Und die 17 Mb Durchsatz kriege ich auf einem alten PC mit einer allerdings leeren Platte mit reiserfs (Marke Western Digital 15GB, 2MB Cache - kein UDMA) . Deine Platte sollte deutlich schneller sein. Die Geometrie ist wie bei meiner Seagate 160GB (in einem Aldi-PC). Die hat nur 2 MB Cache und der Durchsatz liegt immer so bei 50 MB.

Wie ist denn der Buffercache-Durchsatz (hdparm -T) ? 

Auf meinem PIV 2,4GHz (160GB Platte)  ist er bei 800MB/sec, auf dem alten PII 400MHz (WD Platte 15GB) kommen grade mal 232 MB/sec vom Cache ...

Ich nehme an, du hast ausreichend Memory in deiner Maschine ?

Noch ein Faktor, der was ausmachen könnte, ist ja die Menge an Memory, die das System für den Buffercache verwendet (abzulesen z.B in der Ausgabe von `top`) . Bei mir sind es auf dem alten System schon 80MB, bei dem schnellen PIV sinds über 180 MB.

----------

## PrakashP

Das hilft jetzt zwar nicht weiter, aber fähig wäre obige Samsung zu folgenden:

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.02 seconds =  61.68 MB/sec

```

Die Platte wird via PATA->SATA Adapter an einem Silicon Image 3112A controller betrieben. Treiber ist libata (darum ein SCSI device).

----------

## SnorreDev

Ich poste mal meine Werte:

hde = ATA 133 / Maxtor 160GB / 7200

hdg = ATA 100 / Western Digial 60 GB / 5400

```
snorre # hdparm -tT /dev/hde /dev/hdg

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   904 MB in  2.00 seconds = 451.17 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.00 seconds =  56.64 MB/sec

/dev/hdg:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   920 MB in  2.00 seconds = 459.38 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   82 MB in  3.05 seconds =  26.91 MB/sec
```

----------

## freigeist

Ich verstehe das nicht...eure werte sind ja bis zu 3 mal so hoch...vielleicht liegts an meinem Motherboard (Via KT400)?

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1312 MB in  2.00 seconds = 655.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   56 MB in  3.02 seconds =  18.53 MB/sec

----------

## freigeist

 *hermanng wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich nehme an, du hast ausreichend Memory in deiner Maschine ?
> 
> Noch ein Faktor, der was ausmachen könnte, ist ja die Menge an Memory, die das System für den Buffercache verwendet (abzulesen z.B in der Ausgabe von `top`) . Bei mir sind es auf dem alten System schon 80MB, bei dem schnellen PIV sinds über 180 MB.

 

512 MB DDR sind im Rechner. top zeigt etwas 70 MB buffers an...aber das wechselt natuerlich je nachdem welche prozesse gerade laufen.

----------

## caspar

Mach doch mal ein

```

hdparm -I /dev/hda

```

Da stehen manchmal noch ganz nützliche Informationen.

----------

## freigeist

Hier die Ausgabe von hdparm -I:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
> ATA device, with non-removable media
> ...

 

----------

## smn

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Setzen der vorgeschlagenen Parameter (hdparm -d1 -X66 -u1 -m16 -c3 /dev/hda) fuehrt zu einer Transferrate von 18 MB/s. Meine bisherigen Parameter waren -d1 -u1 -c1 -m16 -W1 -S120 -M192.

 

X66 is ata33, probier mal hdparm -d1 -c1 -X69 /dev/hda

welchen kernel verwendest du? du kannst im device driver menu sowas wie "enable dma on boot" einstellen, probies maldamit, bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei so, verwend auch kein hdparm mehr, zumindest seit 2.6.1.

btw ich hab die sata version deiner platte, und komm auch auf ~60mb/s, da sollte also schon noch einiges gehn  :Wink: 

das riecht irgendwie nach pio mode imho (limit ~18mb/s), schau mal ins bios, eventuell musst du dma dort manuell enablen!?

----------

## freigeist

ne kein pio...udma5 ist aktiv:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdparm -i /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

----------

## freigeist

Sind diese Kernelmeldungen beim booten in Ordnung so?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
> 
> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
> ...

 

Insbesondere das mit dem ACPI: No IRQ known for...das device worauf sich die meldung bezieht ist naemlich der Primaere IDE Controller...

Allerdings habe ich sowohl acpi=off und local apic im kernel ausschalten schon ausprobiert und dann kommt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb  7 13:56:19 helmsklamm PCI: Probing PCI hardware
> 
> Feb  7 13:56:19 helmsklamm PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
> ...

 

----------

## caspar

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch nochmal genau die BIOS einstellungen durchgehen.

Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt leider nicht mehr ein.

----------

## hermanng

@freigeist,

das einzige, was mir noch auffällt, ist deine Plattengeometrie, die etwas seltsam aussieht:

>  RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

>  CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

da sieht meine deutlich anders aus, vor allem hab ich nur 1/4 die Anzahl an Sektoren und kleinere Cylinder 

Model=ST3160021A, FwRev=3.04, SerialNo=3JS0364V

RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

CurCHS=65535/1/63, CurSects=4128705, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

Hmm, deine vielen Sektoren könnten wahrscheinlich den Performanceverlust erklären. Hast du vielleicht die Platte mit recht vielen inodes konfiguriert (beim Formatieren) ? (Sorry, blöde Frage, diese Option gibts bei reiserfs gar nicht) Blocksize bei reiserfs ist aber iirc fest 4k, warum sind deine Sektoren dann nur 1K  ? Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Platte neu formatieren   :Sad:   . Beim I/O Durchsatz kann man meiner Erfahrung nach immer sagen, je größer die Blöcke, desto mehr Durchsatz ...

----------

## freigeist

Interessanter Hinweis...neuformatieren ist natuerlich eine wenig attraktive Loesung, die ich jedoch in Kauf nehmen wuerde, wenn ich wuesste, was ich anders machen muesste...denn sonst passiert ja dasselbe wieder!?!

----------

## caspar

Du sprichst ja deine festplatte im BIOS auch über LBA an, oder? Die Blocksize ist ja sonst bei Reiserfs standardmäßig eigentlich immer gleich eingestellt (4k wie schon gesagt).

----------

## freigeist

Ja LBA ist aktiviert, Festplatte auf Auto gestellt...

----------

## reptile

im kernel 'auto geometry resizing support' an? und ich würde es mal mit einem mulitcount von 32 probieren: -m32

sind aber beides schüsse ins blaue.

hth, reptile

----------

## freigeist

-m32 wird nicht unterstützt, -m16 ist das maximum...auto geometry resize ist aus, ich werde das jetzt mal testen

----------

## marc

hallo

hermanng schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> Die Geometrie ist wie bei meiner Seagate 160GB (in einem Aldi-PC). Die hat nur 2 MB Cache und der Durchsatz liegt immer so bei 50 MB.

 

da hätte ich mal eine frage speziell an dich  :Smile: 

ich habe auch einen aldi rechner mit der seagate ST 3160021A, ist also das kleinere Modell. doch hier auf der seagate seite steht leider nur: 32 to 58 mb/sec. meine hat 41,36 mb/sec. kannst du aus erfahrung sagen ob das ok ist? denn eigentlich dachte ich es müsste bei mir auch so um die 50 mb/sec geben.

meine einstellungen varierten immer mit -X69 -c1 und und und. aber es ändert sich nie was, mittlerweile habe ich nur noch -d1 und das ist das höchste was ich bekomme, wie gesagt, so um 41 mb /sec.

kannst du mir mal bitte deine einstellungen posten? im bios gibt es ja nicht viel zu tun. der kernel ist glaub ich auch in ordnung. fehler habe ich keine.

währe nett mal zu wissen was du für einstellungen nutzt.

an den poster   :Arrow:   teste doch mal nur hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX , bei mir ändert sich da nichts wenn ich andere optionen nutze, woran es liegt weiß ich ich nicht.

viele grüße

----------

## freigeist

Welche Kernelversionen setzt ihr denn ein?

----------

## marc

kernel 2.6.1-r1 im moment

unter windows habe ich gerade mit nero getestet, da gibt es auch nicht mehr als um die 42 mb/sec. scheint also doch eine nummer kleiner zu sein.

aber wie gesagt, ich nutze nur hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

liegt natürlich auch an der kernelconfig, die richtigen treiber müssen schon drin sein.

gruss

----------

## crashmike

Hab hier auch eine Samsumg mit 8MB Cache.

Gestern probierte ich es auch mal mit dem hdparm aus. Doch jede Aenderung der Parameter, laesst sie nur langsamer werden. Normalerweise komm ich auf 52 bis 64 MB - doch als ich div. parameter probierte, war ich zuerst auf 29 dann auf 12 MB  :Sad: 

Achja, benutzer ext3 und bin damit sehr zufrieden

----------

## freigeist

Interessant, kannst du denn reproduzieren, wie du wieder auf 50-60 MB/s kommst?

----------

## crashmike

Tja, hab nur rebootet. Die Parameter hab ich nirgends eingetragen oder via rc.script oder aenliches gespeichert. Hab dieses einfach mithilfe einer Jollix probiert. Ging wunderbar zum testen.

----------

## PrakashP

Ich denke hdparm interessiert sich herzlich wenig, was für ein Dateisystem verwendet wird, da der allen Anscheins nach die Sektoren direkt auslist.

Ich tippe auf VIA bzw mangelnde Unterstützung dessen. Hast du schon den neuesten mm kernel probiert? Evtl noch hda=autotune als boot Parameter (wenns hda ist). Vorsichtshalber ohne APIC und ohne ACPI probieren.

----------

## Franklin2K

Hi,

ich habe ebenfalls die SP1614N, allerdings noch kein Gentoo installiert, das habe ich mir für Samstag vorgenommen  :Wink:  Was ich allerdings schon habe, ist die Knoppix 3.3 LiveCD, mit der kann ich das ganze mal testen. Ich habe ein nVidia nForce2 Board, AMD XP 1700@2600 und einen Promise Ultra133TX2 IDE Controller.

Ich berichte dann morgen  :Smile: 

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## matz-josh

Ich habe auch eine SP1614N. Die Angaben von hdparm -i und -I stimmen, bis auf die Seriennummer, mit meinen überein.

Bei mir liefert hdparm -t zwischen 57 und 60 MB/s.

Ich habe das hdparm init-Script aktiviert. In der Config habe ich 

```
all_args="-d1 -c3"
```

 eingetragen.

Mein Board ist ein K7S5A von Elitegroup mit Sis 735 Chipsatz.

Ich benutze Kernel 2.4.22 vanilla-sources. 

ACPI ist deaktiviert

Bei den IDE-Sachen habe ich folgendes aktiviert:

Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

Use multi-mode by default

PCI IDE chipset support

Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

Use PCI DMA by default when available

SiS5513 chipset support (für meinen Chipsatz)

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter. Hast du schon mal unter einem anderen Betriebsystem oder einem anderen Linux die Geschwindigkeit gemessen? Dann kannst du schon mal eine falsche Bios-Einstellung oder ein Hardware-Problem ausschließen. Du kannst ja vielleicht mal von einer Knoppix-CD Booten. Wenn es da schneller ist kann es eigentlich nur noch am Kernel oder hdparm liegen.

----------

## Franklin2K

Hi,

ich bin gerade mir Knoppix von der neuen C't unterwegs, klappt alles super  :Smile: 

Also bei mir bekomme ich folgende Ergebnisse:

```

hdparm -Tt /dev/hde

58,67 MB/sec

```

Die Partition, auf die ich hdparm angewendet habe, ist eine FAT32 Partition mit Windows. Die SP1614N habe ich vorher mit dem HUTIL auf UDMA6 gestellt, das kannst Du auch nochmal überprüfen, das Akustik Management habe ich auf "Middle" gestellt.

Gruß

Franklin

----------

